

This needs to happen - jankeromnes
https://www.google.com/search?q=1+BTC+in+USD

======
shocks
The question is which exchange to use. They differ a lot. Using MtGox will
just further promote MtGox as 'the' exchange, which is bad.

[mtgox] Bid: $114.82000, Ask: $115.00000

[btflr] Bid: $115.07000000, Ask: $118.77000000

[btc-e] Bid: $107.909, Ask: $107.3

~~~
scarlson
Moreover, BTC isn't the only hot new digital currency out there.

It's quite possible a currency with better technical support by
vendors/exchanges could overtake BTC as the premiere ecurrency.

~~~
oneiric
So what? It would show both...

------
lingben
no, no it doesn't

------
miralabs
what needs to happen first is for bitcoin to stop dropping and going up like
crazy.

